# Managed bean nicht initialisiert



## schlumsch (16. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Portlet erstellt welches mehrere ManagedBeans besitzt. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, warum mein MailPlanning nicht initialisiert wird?
("e2e" wird korrekt initialisiert)

Dies sollte nach meinem Verständnis vom request-scope jedesmal passieren,
wenn zb. ein user via url auf mein Portlet zugreift...

facesconfig

```
<managed-bean>
	                <managed-bean-name>mailPlanning</managed-bean-name>
	                <managed-bean-class>com.e2e.portal.ta.beans.MailPlanningBean</managed-bean-class>
	                <managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>     

  
	</managed-bean> 

		<managed-bean>
                <managed-bean-name>e2e</managed-bean-name>
                <managed-bean-class>com.e2e.portal.ta.beans.BigBean</managed-bean-class>
                <managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>
                

                
                
        </managed-bean>
        <managed-bean>
                <managed-bean-name>ctrl</managed-bean-name>
                <managed-bean-class>e2e.ta.portal.ui.beans.ControllerBean</managed-bean-class>
                <managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>
        </managed-bean>
```


----------



## kama (20. Jun 2009)

Hi,
siehst Du denn ausgaben während des Hochfahrens und bei Zugriffen auf das Portlet ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## schlumsch (21. Jun 2009)

nope


----------

